# Calling all "Dark Side" people!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Share your NEW pups!!!!! You've seen Dax but here he is again. Black sable guy... He hits 12 weeks this coming monday


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Love a reason to share my boy. Here is Nixon. 










































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow Nixon is gorgeous!! Where's he from?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Thank you!!!! He really is stunning. I find it hard to believe he is mine. Hopefully his brains match his beauty!!! 

I got him from Vom Banach. I am supe thrilled with him. Very nice and balanced puppy. Been a joy so far to train and tracks like a fiend!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gsdsar said:


> Thank you!!!! He really is stunning. I find it hard to believe he is mine. Hopefully his brains match his beauty!!!
> 
> I got him from Vom Banach. I am supe thrilled with him. Very nice and balanced puppy. Been a joy so far to train and tracks like a fiend!!!
> 
> ...


 
Vom Banach was on my list (still is for the future in a few years!). My guy is gorgeous.... i'm waiting for the brains to match lol. He's VERY good at being obvious about turning puppy brain back on so I know they're in there! Puppy punks. Gotta love em!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Since you asked and I'm dabbling in it now. 

Eli 5 months earning his CGC (youngest in the class, brag)









4.5 months









They are all beauts so far. Too bad we don't all live in the same city! How old are yours?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Eli is freaking gorgeous!!! I LOVE that second picture of him! My gosh I cant wait to see Dax's coloration in a couple months. Holy goodness. 

Dax hits 12 weeks/3 months on Monday.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My Carmaleigh; 5 months(23weeks)


6/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


5/31/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


5/31/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


5/31/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh Carma, you are such a beautiful girl! Going from adorable little puppy to growing into a gorgeous young girl.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It doesn't look like Dax is going to go through a light stage. Eli went through a partial one but his face, check and belly always stayed dark so I knew he would be really dark, plus his mother is extremely dark (Dad is dark but mom is exceptionally so). It looks like Nixon is close in age to. It will be fun watching the 3 of them grow up and go through their changes! I took week pictures of Eli up to 6 months. I'll probably do every couple of weeks now.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Oh Carma, you are such a beautiful girl! Going from adorable little puppy to growing into a gorgeous young girl.


I can't believe how big she is (even though she's still small)  Take a million puppy pictures of baby Dax. He will grow so fast.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My 7 month puppy Riley


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty girl, love the bite work pic!


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am falling in LOVE! I want a black sable so bad. Fingers crossed I get a dark if not black sable when I get my new working puppy lol I ENVY all of you black sable owners! What breeders are your pups from?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> It doesn't look like Dax is going to go through a light stage. Eli went through a partial one but his face, check and belly always stayed dark so I knew he would be really dark, plus his mother is extremely dark (Dad is dark but mom is exceptionally so). It looks like Nixon is close in age to. It will be fun watching the 3 of them grow up and go through their changes! I took week pictures of Eli up to 6 months. I'll probably do every couple of weeks now.


 
I'm taking weekly pictures of him until about a year. At least that's the plan right now. I think he's going to stay pretty dark. He's lightened up some in some places but nothing drastic.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I can't believe how big she is (even though she's still small)  Take a million puppy pictures of baby Dax. He will grow so fast.


Oh I am!!! Carma has grown so much!!!! I remember new puppy pictures and now she's looking all grown up already! 




trcy said:


> My 7 month puppy Riley


what a handsome guy!!




GSD5150 said:


> I am falling in LOVE! I want a black sable so bad. Fingers crossed I get a dark if not black sable when I get my new working puppy lol I ENVY all of you black sable owners! What breeders are your pups from?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 

I've wanted a black sable male for a while. Dax sorta fell into my lap. He was the last in the litter and I commented on his picture and well here he is! He's from Weberhaus T-litter


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not quite home yet, but here's my new addition. He'll be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Not quite home yet, but here's my new addition. He'll be here in a couple weeks.


 

you're getting a Gildaf puppy?!?!?! OMG!!!!! So excited for you! Laura is getting Tinah! LAURA!!!! YOU NEED TO POST TINAH!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've been waiting for close to a year for this pup. There's a couple people on here getting pups from that litter. I forget which thread, but it was mentioned in one of them. Silver boy from the T litter's mine.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I've been waiting for close to a year for this pup. There's a couple people on here getting pups from that litter. I forget which thread, but it was mentioned in one of them. Silver boy from the T litter's mine.


 

I know there's Laura and you. I cant remember the other person I know for sure. That's exciting. Popular litter!


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

I've wanted a black sable male for a while. Dax sorta fell into my lap. He was the last in the litter and I commented on his picture and well here he is! He's from Weberhaus T-litter[/QUOTE]

Oh nice! I've looked into Weberhaus. I will be getting a puppy from Van Den Heuvel hopefully next spring  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD5150 said:


> I've wanted a black sable male for a while. Dax sorta fell into my lap. He was the last in the litter and I commented on his picture and well here he is! He's from Weberhaus T-litter


Oh nice! I've looked into Weberhaus. I will be getting a puppy from Van Den Heuvel hopefully next spring  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE]


He's a good pup. He's eager to please which means once he learns something, he throws it out there but he's also treat motivated so there's a lot of behaviors being thrown for that treat. Puppy brain is his worst enemy lol. Malinda has been great.


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

He's a good pup. He's eager to please which means once he learns something, he throws it out there but he's also treat motivated so there's a lot of behaviors being thrown for that treat. Puppy brain is his worst enemy lol. Malinda has been great.[/QUOTE]



Awww that melts me lol I can't wait to have an eager and willing puppy  I will be excited to watch Dax grow into a hunky man!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD5150 said:


> He's a good pup. He's eager to please which means once he learns something, he throws it out there but he's also treat motivated so there's a lot of behaviors being thrown for that treat. Puppy brain is his worst enemy lol. Malinda has been great.


 

Awww that melts me lol I can't wait to have an eager and willing puppy  I will be excited to watch Dax grow into a hunky man!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE]


me either! he's going to be a total hunk!!!! I love the eager to please pups.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh the cuteness of this thread!! I adore the rich dark colours! :wub:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be getting (hopefully) a black sable either next spring or summer, just depending when the breedings take place  but here is a picture of my girl right now just a regular black and tan saddleback shes my baby


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Eli is from Schraderhaus out of Lux and Ittiana. Jean is wonderful to deal with.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I love all these dark puppies!!!!

I have always wanted a dark sable, but never had one as other colored pups were better suited. So this time I did lots of research and found someone who had the look AND the drive and temperament I wanted. I know color is the least important trait, but I am so happy right now with everything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

They are all GORGEOUS! Hey Krystal, I could post a picture of Natty Boh. He gives an entirely different meaning to the "dark side." LOL!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

SOO many puppiesss!!!! :wub:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is Tinah vom Gildaf! Full DDR dark/black sable female. She is out of Kantor and Edge. Related to Krystal's "Dax" Through Tino/Dragon, and looks to also be related to "Eli" through Ittiana von Schraderhaus. Her Dam, Edge, is out of Ittiana x Dino.

Tinah's Dam: http://www.gildafk9.com/edge-von-schraderhaus-edge.html
Tinah's Sire: http://www.gildafk9.com/chash-vom-beerenhof-kantor.html


I went to the EXTREME of the dark side, like, the shadows of the dark side. I was NOT planning on getting a puppy for a year or two until I found out Kantor and Edge would not be bred for a few more years..there was no way I wanted to wait that long. I had my eye on this breeding since it had been posted and felt sick to my stomach when I found out they had been bred and I WASNT on the waiting list. I made things happen, did a happy dance in my living room, and Tinah comes home on the 22nd!!!!!! CANNOT wait! :wild: Melinda posted this morning that there is one female left from this breeding in case anyone wants to join the dark side!


*** I hope these Image sizes are okay. I am having a VERY hard time with photobucket- it keeps freezing up*** All photos are by Melinda from vom Gildaf.









just born









Two weeks










Three weeks










4 weeks









5 weeks


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

You people are _killing me with puppy envy_.

*Those are THE MOST GORGEOUS pups I have ever seen!!*

Someday, someday....(she posts wistfully)


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

We're related, we're related!!  Tinah is a great looking pup! It's going to be so fun watching this group grow up!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I know- how awesome!! Your puppy is GORGEOUS! Hopefully she shares the same beauty gene he has, lol!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you, I'm very please with him. No doubt Tinah has the "looker" gene! All of these pups are lookers! Are you planning on doing anything with her from a sport perspective?


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

My Sadie sitting in MY chair the she enjoys hijacking  also tiny max is in my husbands lap


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> They are all GORGEOUS! Hey Krystal, I could post a picture of Natty Boh. He gives an entirely different meaning to the "dark side." LOL!


Go for it!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Love the chair thief! Looks very pleased lol. 

I can't wait to see how this group turns out! Love how they are connected in some way.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Sadie looks good on red!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Thank you, I'm very please with him. No doubt Tinah has the "looker" gene! All of these pups are lookers! Are you planning on doing anything with her from a sport perspective?


I'm not really sure what exactly I am going to do with her. In my area they offer a dog sport sampler where you get to try out all different kinds of stuff with your dog. I think I will do that and go from there. I DO want to get into nose work with her though. She comes from a long line of dogs with GREAT noses, so I definately want to give that a shot.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, she's dark at least.  I'll post pics of my dark GSD in a few months when once I have him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

omar little said:


> well, she's dark at least. :d i'll post pics of my dark gsd in a few months when once i have him.


 
ooh!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> I'm not really sure what exactly I am going to do with her. In my area they offer a dog sport sampler where you get to try out all different kinds of stuff with your dog. I think I will do that and go from there. I DO want to get into nose work with her though. She comes from a long line of dogs with GREAT noses, so I definately want to give that a shot.


Eli is in nose work, it's just coming to this area. I understand it's big on the west coast. I had a narcotic dog business back in the 80's so this is right up my alley. It's so slow though, we have been through nw1 and nw2 and will finally start some searches outside the training space in nw3. We trained the narc dogs much faster.

They've started classes for a new sport called Treibball. One of the guys in my nw2 class just started it and it sounded odd yet interesting. They herd balls (around the size of a beach ball). Apparently they have to go get specific balls then herd them in order through obstacles or something. I don't really know enough to even speak to it but may check it out this fall in an beginners class.
I think you can even get titles in it, though it is so new here having enough people to trial is way in the future.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

They are talking about Treibball at a club here too. I am like WHAT IS THAT? I honestly haven't looked into it at all. Sounds kinda weird, lol. I am curious now!


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

He's a puppy in mind only, but I have to show off Cas at 2 1/2


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Soundguy, he's a handsome dog.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't have any pictures to share. I just like looking at them.


----------

